# Using phone as a WiFi Mouse



## fortunebogi (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello guys,
I have a problem using an android app called WiFi Mouse which allows you to use ur phone as a mouse.
You need to download the "server" program from the creator’s website, run it and then install the application on your mobile. Then when u run the server it creates a server with an ip and when u open the application from ur phone u either enter this ip or it detects it automatically.

I was using this for a long time in another laptop. Now that I changed laptop for some reason it doesn’t work.
1) I switched Windows Firewall to OFF
2) They are both on the same network
3) I even tried to use a different app called AndroMouse and had the same problem.

The website for WiFi mouse is WiFi Mouse - Android phone as mouse and keyboard (I use the vesion for Android.)
My laptop is running Windows 7 64bi, Intel i5, 8Gb Ram.
I have ESET NOD 32 but I tried even with disabling both the antivirus and the Windows Firewall.
Also I checked my router page (its Virgin's Superhub) for the AP route isolation mode that the FAQ of the wifimouse mentions and there is no such option.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

The first thing I would do is make sure your phone has not been kicked off the network. Ensure you have a valid connection between the router, pc and phone. Make sure you have the latest updates and/or any needed current drivers. If you cant get it to work, you might try using a alternate connection method such as bluetooth or usb data cable. Personally I would not disable the firewall.


----------

